# Pretty amazing dog video!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Parkour is a physical discipline and non-competitive activity which focuses on efficient movement around obstacles.

LiveLeak.com - Parkour dog from Ukraine

Super cool!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I've seen that before. 

Must be this guy's dog.





Very, very impressive, though!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent video - however, to do that kind of work you need to have the right body and muscle -- the GSD with its conformation for endurance trotting would have difficulty


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Well that dog looked mighty happy doing what he was doing Pit's are very strong and muscular. Just like a GSD, pitbull's need a job too. If everyone that owned a pitbull knew how to exercise them, there might be lots less problems with them.. Years ago we had a pit boarding where I worked, we came in one morning and found that he got into all of the dog food and got very sick...the only way out was scaling a cement wall


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, I agree Carmen. Some of those REALLY tall wall climbs would likely be tough for the GSD, while the Staffie has an abundance of front end strength. But a lot of the agility stuff, like running the tops of those very narrow walls like a cat, and even being able to jump stuff while on those walls- amazing. This is the kind of agility I think the GSD should have. Heck- we see this kind of stuff in lots of MWD training videos usually with some kind of title like "extreme agility" or whatnot. I think that sense of balance, body awareness, and coordination is important, and hopefully not lost in the GSD. 

At any rate, I wasn't really intending to show this as something I think GSDs should be doing (though I think they are capable), more so- I just thought it was an awesome video of a really, truly impressive dog! I _didn't_ know that muscle bags like Staffies could have that kind of endurance, agility, and character. I expect that in my GSD, but I didn't expect that in a staffordshire terrier.


----------

